# 2 questions



## Josh Oakley (Nov 9, 2009)

So, my mentor just gave me a knife he had during ...ops back in the early eighties. It had 20 year old blood and brain matter on it. I've been instructed to clean it before use so I wouldn't get an infection. I've gotten most of it off with CLP, but haven't been able to get it all off. Anyone know of a way to do it?

Second question: it's a Chris Reeve knife from either 1979 or 1980. it's part of a numbered series, number 100 of 150. I'm not going to sell it. Ever. But out of curiosity, what would be the value of something like that?


----------



## K831 (Nov 9, 2009)

What a curious post;

- Why did your "mentor" leave "blood and brain matter" on a knife for 20yrs?

- If the issue is only "infection" then disinfect it, any remaining stains won't matter.

I only know what current models sell for, sorry.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 9, 2009)

He left it there as a reminder to himself that combat is ugly, and never to get back into it.


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 9, 2009)

Uhhh. Right.

What "op in the 80's" would that be?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 10, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Uhhh. Right.
> 
> What "op in the 80's" would that be?


 
?El Salvador?

"Nicaragua?


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 10, 2009)

Josh Oakley said:


> Second question: it's a Chris Reeve knife from either 1979 or 1980. it's part of a numbered series, number 100 of 150. I'm not going to sell it. Ever. But out of curiosity, what would be the value of something like that?



You might check on www.Bladeforums.com, Usual Suspect Network, or even just call Chris Reeve Knives...


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 14, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Uhhh. Right.
> 
> What "op in the 80's" would that be?




He didn't tell me and I didn't ask. I don't think he'd have told me if I did.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 14, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> You might check on www.Bladeforums.com, Usual Suspect Network, or even just call Chris Reeve Knives...



Thanks


----------

